# Knives for my Brother and a Friend



## ClintW (Jun 6, 2015)

Two blades I finished a little while back. Finally took some photos of them.
First is a simple neck knife I made for my brother in the Marine Corps. Honduran rosewood handle, sealed with CA. And 15n20 blade. Chisel grind, more easily sharpened in the field. Hot vinegar patina then stone washed ( dang its loud shaking a bottle of rocks for 20 minutes).
Second is a camp knife for a close friend back home. 1084 blade, scandi grind ( next time I will use thinner blade stock). Handle is crosscut Osage orange from a really old fence post. And a little fire striker, played with some manmade greening of the Osage for its handle.

Both sheaths are Kydex I pressed. Starting to get the hang of it.

CC and improvement suggestions welcome. Always glad to learn more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome gifts and great knives . I had to go back n read your post cuz I thought u complimented the second w a lil diamond sharpening stone . The flint is a nice touch tho !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice work Clinton. Can you show us more pics of the first sheath? Any comments on knife retention as in concerns or how to's? Im starting to get inquiries about neckers and haven't got my head around the knife retention part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 6, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice work Clinton. Can you show us more pics of the first sheath? Any comments on knife retention as in concerns or how to's? Im starting to get inquiries about neckers and haven't got my head around the knife retention part.


Sorry, they have been mailed out already. But I can explain a bit. The key is to form a tightly as possible around the riccasso. The Kydex should essential pinch the bladeand hold it there. It helps to have a finger hold or something similar by the front of the handle or blade. Without that I am not sure if it would hold. This one I could swing around and it stayed in. So pretty secure I guess. If wanted, on my next Kydex sheath I could show the process step by step. Not sure when that will be though. Let me know if you want more explaination.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2015)

So its the same as leather. I understand how to do it with leather and form a leather sheath to get that "snap" when you put it in. A belt sheath doesn't hang upside down 2 inches away from your vitals though


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2015)

I love em....nice job sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 6, 2015)

It sounds the same. Although I imagine a leather sheath is a soft snap. The Kydex really holds it firm with no wiggle room. All of the sheaths I form I try to throw the knife out kinda like swinging a bat. If it stays in I figure normal use should hold it in. From there I can hit it with the heat gun and reduce the hold force. 

I would love to make a leather sheath that fit that well! Nevered owned or held a proper leather sheathed knife though.


----------

